# Need a Man's Advice!!



## sea1117 (Aug 14, 2012)

Why do men, call/txt like crazy for days straight, then completely ignore you?!?! Example: He asked for my #, he txts me alot for 3 days, i try to do my best of not answering him right away, give time in between txts. We go out to lunch, he txts afterwards, how much fun he had can't wait to see me blah blah blah. Then less then 24 hours later completely ignores me! Why?!?!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

*i try to do my best of not answering him right away*

Maybe that.

You sh!t tested him, he didn't buy it.


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Is he not responding to your texts/calls? Or is it he hasn't sent a text or called recently (less than 24 hours)? If it is the latter, could be a short attention span, lost his phone, got busy with something. If it is the former, hard to think of a "good" reason - perhaps his wife found out.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You probably aren't responding in the way he hoped. And it sounds like you're playing games, as mistys dad pointed out.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

OP....does....... "ignores me "........means you contacted him and he doesn't respond??........Or does it mean he is not perusing you like he did?.....and 24 hours is not much time


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

the early on phase is a game b/c as a dude it's always like how often should i call/text? he's texting a ton right away? i try to play it cool and not come over the top but if you like it then so what. however i agree with the above that if you are playing those types of games and not responding then perhaps he's assuming you aren't interested like he is to you?? 

as an older, divorced man i don't play those games anymore other than controlling my own emotions - but i'm also very open from the get go. so if you don't show much interest i back off and let you come to me or move on.

Joe


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It sounds to me like he was fishing and when he didn't catch what he was looking for decided to cut bait.

Sorry...


----------



## seriously_yours (Apr 16, 2012)

Mistys dad said:


> *i try to do my best of not answering him right away*





Mistys dad said:


> Maybe that.
> 
> You sh!t tested him, he didn't buy it.


 
Don't' do that Crap !!
Its an escalating game with no winner.
if your available and have something to say, respond, if not .. don't
This is different then blowing up his phone,
It is polite to respond or acknowledge communication

Amen to the Sh!t test comment ... next ........

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
_What you do speaks so loud I can't hear what you say _


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, if I was the only one initiating conversation via text or calling I would notice pretty quickly and move on pretty quickly. Probably without a word. Life is too short to waste on women who aren't that into you.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Life is too short to waste on women who aren't that into you.


Oh oh...you may have just triggered a couple dozen divorces here on TAM :rofl:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't rule out the possibility that he already has a relationship. Maybe sometimes it's convenient for him to talk and sometimes it's not.


----------

